# Labor Day Tournaments.



## NumberTen (Aug 29, 2017)

It looks like the two big Labor Day tournaments are United Cup and NHB Cup.  Are there any others that we should pay attention to?


----------



## Mackerel Sam (Aug 29, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> It looks like the two big Labor Day tournaments are United Cup and NHB Cup.  Are there any others that we should pay attention to?


Blues Cup, if you have a DD


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 29, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> It looks like the two big Labor Day tournaments are United Cup and NHB Cup.  Are there any others that we should pay attention to?


With regards to girls: NHB Cup annually attracts weak brackets while the field for this year's United Cup has a very C-team feel to it. With all respect, unless you're playing Blues Cup then you're kid's not really going up against much.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Aug 29, 2017)

futboldad1 said:


> With regards to girls: NHB Cup annually attracts weak brackets while the field for this year's United Cup has a very C-team feel to it. With all respect, unless you're playing Blues Cup then you're kid's not really going up against much.


So Flight 3 teams have an opportunity to win something now =0).


----------



## mirage (Aug 29, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> It looks like the two big Labor Day tournaments are United Cup and NHB Cup.  Are there any others that we should pay attention to?


I recall that from another thread you'd started that your kid is young.

With that said, just look for good fields and convenient tournament.  The two you've mentioned are good ones and have larger gotsoccer points for ranking for older teams.

Just make sure you enter at the right competitiveness, for your team (e.g., don't enter super competitive top flight tournament when the team is new or mid tier competitiveness) so that the team doesn't get killed and end up with a miserable time for the kids.


----------



## NumberTen (Aug 29, 2017)

He is older and in United Cup.  The top flight is looking like good comp.  The second flight less so, but the level seems appropriate.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 29, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> It looks like the two big Labor Day tournaments are United Cup and NHB Cup.  Are there any others that we should pay attention to?


What she group are you referring to? NHB Girls played last weekend. Boys play this coming weekend. 
(Agree with the above post that Blues Cup is the most competitive place to be for girls.)  
Did you go thru all the tournaments on the CalSouth webpage and analyze the schedules? There are 12 tournaments being held in SoCal this weekend!!
I'd be more focused on the ONE tournament my kid is playing in and could care less what's happening in the other ELEVEN. 
Just my .02


----------



## pewpew (Aug 29, 2017)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> So Flight 3 teams have an opportunity to win something now =0).


Agree with this. Give those newly formed teams or bronze level teams some confidence going into league..regardless of what level they may be playing. We all had to start at the bottom at some point and work our way up. I don't think anyone's kid here starting playing soccer wearing golden boots or gloves.


----------



## mirage (Aug 29, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> He is older and in United Cup.  The top flight is looking like good comp.  The second flight less so, but the level seems appropriate.


Oh...Sorry.  I must have just thought younger because of position number question.

For olders, NHB may have more gotsoccer points than United but historically over the last 3~5 years, United Cup was more competitive.  NHB used to be "the tournament" for Labor Day but things change in youth soccer...


----------



## NumberTen (Aug 29, 2017)

pewpew said:


> What she group are you referring to? NHB Girls played last weekend. Boys play this coming weekend.
> (Agree with the above post that Blues Cup is the most competitive place to be for girls.)
> Did you go thru all the tournaments on the CalSouth webpage and analyze the schedules? There are 12 tournaments being held in SoCal this weekend!!
> I'd be more focused on the ONE tournament my kid is playing in and could care less what's happening in the other ELEVEN.
> Just my .02


I have in fact looked at all the tournaments listed for this weekend and every weekend.  I have also did an in depth scouting report on the tournament that we are in and have been in.  By my estimate United and NHB are the best competition, notwithstanding the girls.  It is quite useful to look at all the tournaments when making a scouting report for the regular season also.  Results from the summer are often skewed and unreliable given that many teams use borrowed players and are still shopping for players.  I like to do a comparison of month by month statistic after state cup until the beginning of the regular season to get a better view of  the regular season.


----------



## Frank (Aug 29, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> I have in fact looked at all the tournaments listed for this weekend and every weekend.  I have also did an in depth scouting report on the tournament that we are in and have been in.  By my estimate United and NHB are the best competition, notwithstanding the girls.  It is quite useful to look at all the tournaments when making a scouting report for the regular season also.  Results from the summer are often skewed and unreliable given that many teams use borrowed players and are still shopping for players.  I like to do a comparison of month by month statistic after state cup until the beginning of the regular season to get a better view of  the regular season.


IMO United better at B2000; NHB better at B2001.  Not sure which age your son is.


----------



## outside! (Aug 29, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> By my estimate United and NHB are the best competition, notwithstanding the girls.


So this thread is only about boys?


----------



## Frank (Aug 29, 2017)

outside! said:


> So this thread is only about boys?


Considering I don't have a daughter its the only side I know about


----------



## pewpew (Aug 29, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> I have in fact looked at all the tournaments listed for this weekend and every weekend.  I have also did an in depth scouting report on the tournament that we are in and have been in.  By my estimate United and NHB are the best competition, notwithstanding the girls.  It is quite useful to look at all the tournaments when making a scouting report for the regular season also.  Results from the summer are often skewed and unreliable given that many teams use borrowed players and are still shopping for players.  I like to do a comparison of month by month statistic after state cup until the beginning of the regular season to get a better view of  the regular season.


No offense but a waste of time imho. 
You are playing so many different teams over the summer that it doesn't really matter once league comes around. All these teams are spread out between SCDSL, CSL, Presidio,etc. 
All that data means nothing since you don't know who you'll actually be playing on game day. Subs, sick players, injured players, guests, etc. The game itself. The refs. So many variables to consider. I too look at who we play. On paper is one thing. Game day is totally different. You'd be better off spending time with your kid doing something meaningful instead of sitting in front of a computer crunching data over a game you have no control over and aren't even playing in. My .02  YMMV.


----------



## Fact (Aug 29, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> I have in fact looked at all the tournaments listed for this weekend and every weekend.  I have also did an in depth scouting report on the tournament that we are in and have been in.  By my estimate United and NHB are the best competition, notwithstanding the girls.  It is quite useful to look at all the tournaments when making a scouting report for the regular season also.  Results from the summer are often skewed and unreliable given that many teams use borrowed players and are still shopping for players.  I like to do a comparison of month by month statistic after state cup until the beginning of the regular season to get a better view of  the regular season.


Really a scouting report?  Do you work for US soccer?  Oh no that's right, you're an Albion parent..!

P.S. Sorry @Striker but I could not refuse.  I equate over the top clubs with over the top parents like this.


----------



## Soccersoccersoccer (Aug 29, 2017)

Irvine World Cup is a decent tourney as well.


----------



## NumberTen (Aug 29, 2017)

pewpew said:


> No offense but a waste of time imho.
> You are playing so many different teams over the summer that it doesn't really matter once league comes around. All these teams are spread out between SCDSL, CSL, Presidio,etc.
> All that data means nothing since you don't know who you'll actually be playing on game day. Subs, sick players, injured players, guests, etc. The game itself. The refs. So many variables to consider. I too look at who we play. On paper is one thing. Game day is totally different. You'd be better off spending time with your kid doing something meaningful instead of sitting in front of a computer crunching data over a game you have no control over and aren't even playing in. My .02  YMMV.


Starting with 'no offense' and humble opinion in the same sentence. Telegraph much?

You know that there is an entire industry out there that crunches data over games that they don't even play in.  It called the sports book.  Real popular in Nevada.  If I spend 20 minutes a week doing some number crunching on a subject that I have a vested interest in, and am right more times than not, then I don't do meaningful things with kids?  Is that about how you see it.?   Wake up, some people can do more than one thing at a time.  And I am sure that I drive to practice, sit in my lawn chair watching, and playing goalie on the weekend just as much as you do.


----------



## Fact (Aug 29, 2017)

[QUOTE="NumberTen, post: 112257, member: 198

You know that there is an entire industry out there that crunches data over games that they don't even play in.  It called the sports book.  Real popular in Nevada.  If I spend 20 minutes a week doing some number crunching on a subject that I have a vested interest in, and am right more times than not, then I don't do meaningful things with kids?  [/QUOTE]
I was going to agree with @pewpew that the time would be better spent with your son, however the less time you spend with him might be for the better.

It is one thing to rate ulittle teams on this site but to "scout," "crunch," and equate your son's team to sports betting in Vegas is just sad.


----------



## G03_SD (Sep 5, 2017)

United Cup was water downed this year mainly due to competition at Blues Cup.


----------



## Hitman6813 (Sep 5, 2017)

G03_SD said:


> United Cup was water downed this year mainly due to competition at Blues Cup.


Competition at Blues, you're joking right. Look at the top flight for the '04 age group and tell me again that's competition.


----------

